# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Бронирование на фестиваль Гаура-пурнима 2012 в Маяпуре

## Lakshmana Prana das

Дорогие преданные,

Пожалуйста, примите мои смиренные поклоны. Слава Шриле Прабхупаде!

Бронирование на фестиваль Гаура-пурнима 2012 в Маяпуре начинается с 1
октября. Если вы уже определились с поездкой в святую дхаму, то в этот день
вашу заявку на размещение надо подать по адресу: MGHB@pamho.net [на английском языке - прим. ЛПд].

Не стоит посылать заявку раньше, ее рассматривать, к сожалению, не будут.

Надеюсь, это письмо застанет вас в добром здравии и блаженстве служения Шри
Гуру и Гауранге.

Ваша слуга,
Вакрешвари дд

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

уже есть набор групп и какие едут?

----------


## Митя М.

Уважаемый Lakshmana Prana das! Какая форма заявки? Можете привести пример? И с какого по какое число  будет проходить фестиваль? Где можно глянуть его программу\расписание? Спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я ничего не знаю. Это матаджи Вакрешвари написала, я лишь скопировал сюда ее объявление.

Расписание можете посмотреть на маяпурском сайте.

Группы ищите в своих регионах. Каждый год от каждого региона России формируются группы на Гаура-пурниму в Индию.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна дорогие Преданные!
на сайте 22 го день приезда Преданных. Начала парикрамы 26 Февраля. Гаура Пурнима 8го Марта. 
а то что жалко что уже все номера в кампусе Храма зобранированы. :-(

Не могли бы подсказать как все таки найти где остовновиться! может быть там есть гостиницы за пределы Храма, или кто то здает комнату ...!?
Спасибо!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я в 2009 году на Гаура-Пурниму останавливался в гостинице напротив входа на территорию ИСККОН (если смотреть на Гангу, то по улице немного левее). Цены чуть ниже, чем в ИСККОН в комнатах аналогичного уровня комфорта. За 2 недели до Гаура-Пурнимы мест было достаточно. Там несколько таких гостиниц в ряд стоит, всего минут 5 пешком до Самадхи Шрилы Прабхупады. Уровень комфорта и цены примерно одинаковые у всех.

----------


## Maral Alim

Спасибо Лакшмана Прана Прабху, дали надежду!

интересно, в Интернете нет никаких информации (тел. и мейл...) об этом или я плохо искала или у них и на самом деле нет сайтов?!
----------------------
В этом году с 22го по 25 го там будет гранд Картан с Санкиртанщиками со всего Мира:
На пример:
ЕС Сачинандана Свами Махараджа
ЕС ББ Говинда Свами Махараджа
ЕС Шрила Радханатха Свами Махараджа
Конечно ЕС Джайпатака Свами Махараджа
ЕС Бада Харидас Прабху
....
в общем не хорошо упускать такой исторический эвент.
Спасибо еще раз, если адреса кто нибудь знает пожалуйста пишите здесь!!!

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Может киртан, а не картан?

А точнее Киртан-мела, которая в следующем году пройдет в Маяпуре с 22 по 25 февраля.

----------


## Maral Alim

:-x    :-)

----------


## Vyasa-suno das

Бронировать можно и за пределами ИСКОНа но обращаться нужно в ИСКОН отвечающему за бронирование. Дело в том что на время фестиваля вся монополия принадлежит ИСКОНу в радиусе пять километров.

----------


## Maral Alim

Харе Кришна Вяса Суно Прабху, спасибо! тогда надо будет опять писать Преданным в ИСКОНе.
а про Киртан Мелу можете узнать по этому блогу http://kirtanmela-mayapur.blogspot.com/

----------


## Maral Alim

> Бронировать можно и за пределами ИСКОНа но обращаться нужно в ИСКОН отвечающему за бронирование. Дело в том что на время фестиваля вся монополия принадлежит ИСКОНу в радиусе пять километров.


 :cray:  написала, говорят что даже этого нет. так что же желать...

----------


## vijitatma das

> написала, говорят что даже этого нет. так что же желать...


Ехать. Матаджи Вакрешвари, много лет отвечавшая за решение проблем русских преданных в Маяпуре, говорит, что, поскольку все приехавшие на фестиваль - гости Господа Чайтаньи, Он никого не отправит ночевать под пальмой  :smilies:  Проверено!
Так что все зависит от нашей решимости  :smilies:

----------

